
Trump transition team now lacks cyber security expertise - janeboo
http://venturebeat.com/2016/11/16/trump-transition-team-now-lacks-cyber-security-expertise/
======
jrnichols
"President-elect Donald Trump’s transition team has not announced a point
person dedicated to cyber security policy or staffing in his administration, "

I don't remember Obama doing that either. Wait.. I remember this. "President
Barack Obama is asking Congress to devote $19 billion to cybersecurity and is
issuing new executive orders geared at the protection "

And from what I can tell, this guy is still sitting right where he is.

[https://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/author/michael-
daniel](https://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/author/michael-daniel)

So what is Venture beat even talking about?

------
cruisestacy
Peter Thiel and Palantir.

~~~
internaut
I think the media has decided (a few weeks ago he was gay-excommunicated) to
flush him down the memory hole altogether, that and the video floating about
of Trump screwing around with Rudy Giuliani in drag.

